# 2.5 dyno q's



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

ok..forgive me for a stupid question..my rabbit will be on the rollers soon for a baseline and i was wondering how u get a reading for the rpm cuz the engine cover is on top of the coils...and the af is in the cover...do i just run it with no af?..
thanx in advance..


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

they will set it..... they will rev it to say 4 000 rpm and press ok on the computer, there you go, they know your gear ratio.


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: 2.5 dyno q's (VW_tayder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_tayder* »_ok..forgive me for a stupid question..my rabbit will be on the rollers soon for a baseline and i was wondering how u get a reading for the rpm cuz the engine cover is on top of the coils...and the af is in the cover...do i just run it with no af?..
thanx in advance..









He's asking how the dyno picks up the trigger for the ignition to determine what the engine speed is.
They'll have to remove your Air Filter/cover assembley in order to get to your coils so that they can get a reference point from one of the coils.


----------



## schweddy (Feb 26, 2005)

The majority of dyno software has the capability to calcuate RPM via roller speed and gear ratio.
Since you want to run in your closest 1:1 ratio anyway, many dyno operators will simply have you hold a known RPM in the gear you will do a pull in and simply calibrate it assuming a 1:1 gear ratio


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 dyno q's (KingVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KingVR* »_
He's asking how the dyno picks up the trigger for the ignition to determine what the engine speed is.
They'll have to remove your Air Filter/cover assembley in order to get to your coils so that they can get a reference point from one of the coils. 

does that mean i have to run no air filter..?...i have seen ppl dyno with the cover on..







why cant this thing have plug wires like my vr.


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 2.5 dyno q's (VW_tayder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_tayder* »_
does that mean i have to run no air filter..?...i have seen ppl dyno with the cover on..







why cant this thing have plug wires like my vr.









I just dynoed my car today and all you have to do is pop the engine cover up a little and you can access the wires on the left side. very simple


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: 2.5 dyno q's (ElLibroGrande)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElLibroGrande* »_
I just dynoed my car today 

Results.............?


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 2.5 dyno q's (Mr Black)*

145 whp/ 159wtq.
My only mod is the custom 2.5" exhaust










_Modified by ElLibroGrande at 9:26 PM 11-12-2006_


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: 2.5 dyno q's ([email protected])*

Very decent numbers....wonder who's gonna be the first to swap this bad boy into a Mk2/3


----------



## FreshBaked 24 7 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 dyno q's ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Very nice numbers. VW has really been underating their cars lately. We have released a program for the 2.5L with gains of about 12whp. PM me for details or [email protected] 

you mean like an ECU upgrade or a flash?







ive heared of this from unitronic... but everyone said 25hp


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 2.5 dyno q's (FreshBaked 24 7)*

yes very interested in hearing about this


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: 2.5 dyno q's (Erik04gti)*

peak hp is nice...but what does the torque curve look like? Bumped redline? That's the easy way to get hp out of a motor...just let it spin faster.


----------



## ZIVLAN (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 dyno q's (the s is silent)*

I made these on my Wife's 2.5L Jetta from data logs...
max hp 123.4
max tq 156.4
(3rd gear)



































_Modified by ZIVLAN at 4:44 AM 11-19-2006_


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: 2.5 dyno q's (ZIVLAN)*

That's awesome....explain more how you derived the graphs? I assume you had to weigh the vehicle and then plug it into an acceleration formula? Was the datalogging from the factory ECU?


----------



## ZIVLAN (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 dyno q's (Mr Black)*

yea, i used the curb weight plus myself and my friend who was driving.
I data logged a 3rd gear pull in VAG-COM under measuring Block 5. This gives me the Timestamp, RPM's, SPEED, and engine load. I use excel to generate some chart's for speed v. time and decel v. time. I generate a trendline which calculates a deceleration formula. alll i need to do from there is plug in the deceleration formula and use the growth function in excel to determine the power. The decel charts lets me know the forces acting against the vehicle so i can balance the equation. 



_Modified by ZIVLAN at 10:47 PM 11-19-2006_


----------



## ZIVLAN (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 dyno q's (Mr Black)*

yes it's the stock ecu
I data logged a 3rd gear pull in VAG-COM under measuring Block 5. This gives me the Timestamp, RPM's, SPEED, and engine load. I use excel to generate some chart's for speed v. time and decel v. time. I generate a trendline which calculates a deceleration formula. alll i need to do from there is plug in the deceleration formula and use the growth function in excel to determine the power. The decel charts lets me know the forces acting against the vehicle so i can balance the equation.


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

Dynoed today on a dynojet
We were just screwing around with the dyno
my rabbit mad 143whp
and 158wtq
sae corrected and stock
beat a 2004 honda si by allot t
honda rates this 2.0 motor at 160bhp
it made 125whp
and 120wtq
we raced a little and off the line rabbit was quicker
but as far as rolling they were even


_Modified by chewy'sjetta at 9:11 PM 11-28-2006_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_Dynoed today on a dynojet
We were just screwing around with the dyno
my rabbit mad 143whp
and 158wtq
sae corrected and stock
beat a 2004 honda si by allot t
honda rates this 2.0 motor at 160bhp
it made 125whp
and 120wtq
we raced a little and off the line rabbit was quicker
but as far as rolling they were even

_Modified by chewy'sjetta at 9:11 PM 11-28-2006_

holy crap thats weird....


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

whys that weird?
VW is notorious for underating horsepower.
Most japanese companys overrate.
Remember the rx8?


----------



## konafoci (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*

that'd be 166 hp and 182 hp at the crank... if u take the weight into comsideration thats 17.46 lbs per hp if the car weighs 2900lbs, cuz someone told me this car weighs 2850 on a scale ( 2 door hatch 5 speed) anything under 20lbs per hp is really decent... god i hope we get the redline up cuz if they can this car is gonna be soooo bad ass...


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (konafoci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *konafoci* »_that'd be 166 hp and 182 hp at the crank... if u take the weight into comsideration thats 17.46 lbs per hp if the car weighs 2900lbs, cuz someone told me this car weighs 2850 on a scale ( 2 door hatch 5 speed) anything under 20lbs per hp is really decent... god i hope we get the redline up cuz if they can this car is gonna be soooo bad ass...

What are you talking about? The honda?
It was a early k20 motor. Made 125whp on a dynojet and like 120wtq all reved out to 7000rpms.
with the intake tube off we managed 134whp. my 07 base model rabbit i beleive is like 2950lbs. The honda i'm sure is less. Rabbit spanked the honda on the dyno.


----------



## konafoci (Nov 28, 2006)

someone weighed their 2dr hatch on a truck scale and got 2850 so who knows, those scales have to be dead on accurate cuz of state laws...


----------



## konafoci (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_
What are you talking about? The honda?
It was a early k20 motor. Made 125whp on a dynojet and like 120wtq all reved out to 7000rpms.
with the intake tube off we managed 134whp. my 07 base model rabbit i beleive is like 2950lbs. The honda i'm sure is less. Rabbit spanked the honda on the dyno.

no not the tampon, the rabbit, those tampon s(h)i(t) cars are terds, freakin honda puttin the shifter on the dash... idiots anyways...


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

Ok i gotcha ya now. From a dig the rabbit pulls pretty good on the si. 2850 is less then what my mk4 jetta wieghed nice.
I was more then happy with those numbers. This car is my commuter car and will stay that way. I might build a cai for it.
If anyones interested in cai i will dyno prove it and make them look good. Powdercoated wrinkle black. Will shoot for under $200 plus shipping.
IM if interested.



_Modified by chewy'sjetta at 2:17 PM 11-30-2006_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_Ok i gotcha ya now. From a dig the rabbit pulls pretty good on the si. 2850 is less then what my mk4 jetta wieghed nice.
I was more then happy with those numbers. This car is my commuter car and will stay that way. I might build a cai for it.
If anyones interested in cai i will dyno prove it and make them look good. Powdercoated wrinkle black. Will shoot for under $200 plus shipping.
IM if interested.

_Modified by chewy'sjetta at 2:17 PM 11-30-2006_

A dyno would be nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

